Ask HN: What are you building tonight? - bottle2
======
matt_the_bass
I’m working on another fancy wordclock:
[http://www.finewordclocks.com](http://www.finewordclocks.com)

I make them from a single block of sapele. They give the exact time every 5
minutes with “ish” appended for the 2 minutes before and after the exact time.
Time is set via wifi.

I’ve been making various wordclocks as gifts for a few years. I also made a
simplified design that I donated to my local makerspace for a workshop I used
to teach there (we used all their cool tools to make the parts then students
soldered and assembled their own unit. I provided the design and it’s
program).

This sapele version is (imho) a pretty refined design and the first one for
sale. So far I’ve sold 4.

I also cut 3 magic marker holders for an order I got on my Etsy shop
([http://www.etsy.com/finewordclocks](http://www.etsy.com/finewordclocks)).
That’s my side project to my side project.

------
realtalk_sp
Writing a program that pulls article URLs from Pocket, saves the content as
PDFs, groups that up in categories based on Pocket tags (e.g. #econ, #tech,
etc), and emails out composite PDF "volumes" to me as they hit 250 pages. Plan
is to then send them to a cheap PDF printing service like
[https://www.printme1.com/](https://www.printme1.com/) (if anyone knows of
anything even lower cost, I'm all ears).

I like reading physical books and taking notes in them but I realized there's
a lot of good content in the form of blog posts, articles, etc that I also
want to include in my primary information diet and it would really help to
have them in paper copies that I can easily write on and reference. Much of
the kind of content I anticipate saving also has superior information density
versus books, so I'm excited to get this working.

~~~
zzo38computer
Other than PDF, can any such services support other file formats, and can they
provide information such as METAFONT modes, colour management, resolution,
printable area, separations, etc? I may want to rasterize or otherwise process
the data on my own computer before being printed.

~~~
realtalk_sp
wkhtmltopdf has options to adjust some of the things you mentioned. I'm sure
there are other more sophisticated programs that go further. It's really a
question of what HTML/CSS can be transformed into. PDF suffices for my use
case (and I also specifically wanted minimal manual overhead) but I'm sure
there are other options.

~~~
zzo38computer
No, I mean if a printing service can print files other than PDF, such as
prerasterized files for their printer instead, for example.

~~~
realtalk_sp
Oh not sure about that. Haven't encountered one to date.

------
photawe
I wouldn't say "tonight", since I'm working for 1.5+ years on it, but I'm
working on an easy video editor. [https://phot-awe.com](https://phot-awe.com)

For the last 2 weeks I've been working on the lower pane - hopefully will have
a new version within 1-2 weeks, one that will blow your mind :)

------
isneu
Working on a project that allows freelancers/contractors to share their work
progress with their clients to help them stay on the loop.

How it actually works:

1\. If you are a professional or a contractor, you could create a list of
things you would do for your client in the form of to-do lists. You could also
create this either in the form of proposals to list out tasks before agreeing
to work.

2\. They could see the lists of tasks, your progress and stay in the loop and
comment/share their ideas on specific tasks. Or you could keep it private to
let you know how much percentage of your work has been completed

:)

------
d2xdy2
Working out some discovery and maybe a PoC for a CI/CD pipeline. We're trying
some interesting micro-service techniques for a new internal platform, and I'm
juggling a lot of technologies and stacks to get everything to operate and
deploy correctly.

The post earlier from Single SPA about their import-map-deployer spurred some
huge progress for coordinating frontend deployments.

------
blueroll20
Been teaching myself RL from introduction to RL (E.2)
[https://yashbonde.github.io/musings.html](https://yashbonde.github.io/musings.html)
and working on rough ideas of what I think real AI driven computation would
look like so running subset of tasks on it.

------
rckoepke
A small demo page that involves collating thumbnails/previews of live streams
from FB, IG, Twitch, and Zoom.

While the facebook API clearly shows how to post a livestream to FB, the
reverse is obviously much less supported. What systems could I use to
programmatically pull livestreams from each / any of these platforms? What ToS
considerations would I have to be aware of?

------
JasonHarrison
Some friends and I built a free and open-source website for playing board
games. The site is built with React, NextJS, and TypeScript.

Tonight I'm working on adding matchmaking / lobby features :)

[https://www.freeboardgames.org/](https://www.freeboardgames.org/)

------
guiambros
Developing a Smartthings device handler to control a WS2812B strip light
managed via a Particle Photon [1]. Going well, but Groovy language sucks big
time.

[1]
[https://store.particle.io/products/photon](https://store.particle.io/products/photon)

------
ptrenko
Trying to reduce hallucination in NLG systems. The idea is straightforward
enough. Whatever is a parameter of the sentence: tone, nouns, verbs, actions,
adjectives need to be the input parameters.

Everything else glues together the inputs to form gramatically correct
sentences.

------
paulorlando
I'm back to working on my unintended consequences project
([https://unintendedconsequenc.es/](https://unintendedconsequenc.es/)).

------
kirubakaran
I'm working on improving search in [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)
(Effortless Knowledge Base)

